# 2 Year Old Quarter Horse



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

I took some photos of my QH filly on her second birthday and wondered what you guys think of her - particularly the Quarter Horse folks. It was difficult getting her to stand straight so I hope the pictures are ok - my dog is standing behind her which doesn't help!

This is Rosie


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Toes are too long and heels are underrun, appears to toe out pretty significantly in the back left foot, nice front legs though a bit light boned, decent hip and shoulder. Good wither/neck connection. Nice topline for a two year old.

All in all I think she looks great for her age. Most two year olds people want to hide in a dark room because they're just plain awkward looking, but she's looking pretty nice! I would have guessed her to be a lot older than she is.


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, I think the back foot is because of the dog!! Being a collie he loves to come up and nip her heels, so when he's behind her she keeps them out of his way!! She actually stands very straight. I'll have to keep him out of the way next time I've got the camera out.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Except for toeing out in the rear and standing slightly sickle-hocked, I think she's a really pretty young mare. 

ps. Don't let your dog nip at her heels or one day, you will end up with a dead dog. I don't care if it is a herding dog, it should be trained to never bother horses.

Lizzie


----------



## dirtybird (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful horse.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice looking filly.


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Except for toeing out in the rear and standing slightly sickle-hocked, I think she's a really pretty young mare.
> 
> ps. Don't let your dog nip at her heels or one day, you will end up with a dead dog. I don't care if it is a herding dog, it should be trained to never bother horses.
> 
> Lizzie


:wink: Yes, I agree! He's usually kept out the way whenever I'm handling or working the horses, but when I took this photo I forgot he was there!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

-grabby hands- Pretty!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The only thing I really don't like about her is how light her bones are (but that's a pretty universal fault in QHs these days). She's got good muscle mass without being bulky, she's got a good shoulder and decent hip Her neck is really nice, ties in at the right level for a nice level topline.

I really don't think she toes out as badly as it appears in those first pictures. Even a very straight horse can appear to toe out badly when they stand with a leg sort of cocked up under them the way hers is.

All in all, a very nice young filly that should make a very nice riding horse.


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

smrobs said:


> The only thing I really don't like about her is how light her bones are (but that's a pretty universal fault in QHs these days). She's got good muscle mass without being bulky, she's got a good shoulder and decent hip Her neck is really nice, ties in at the right level for a nice level topline.
> 
> I really don't think she toes out as badly as it appears in those first pictures. Even a very straight horse can appear to toe out badly when they stand with a leg sort of cocked up under them the way hers is.
> 
> All in all, a very nice young filly that should make a very nice riding horse.


Thank you all for your comments. I bred her from my mare and am going to use her as an all-around type of horse. She has only just turned 2 (last week) so am hoping she'll grow a bit stronger looking yet. Both parents are quite chunky and she has some good lines in her. We are hoping to enter her first halter class next month so just wanted a few thoughts.

Here are a couple more shots I took last month from a different angle.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

One thing I see is this horse is over conditioned. That is a nice way of saying too FAT. She is not a bad horse. Light boned and a bit sickle hocked and her feet are a bit small. She has a decent shoulder and a decent neck set. 

I think she might lose 100 pounds and be better off. Keeping her lighter on those growing bones is a good idea too. She will NEVER get more bone. It is what it is and what she was born with.


----------

